# Voluntary Reduncancy Scheme, How can I make sure that I get offered it?



## Byzantium (21 Aug 2013)

Hi there, 

My debt is about to go through a restructuring process, there is a Voluntary Redundancy scheme established and I really want to leave. 

Once I get offered/ advised of the new role, I don't want to accept it. How can I ensure that I get Vol Redundancy. 

I understand that you must argue that the "alternative role" is not acceptable. 

What does that mean really? I really want to leave.

thanks


----------



## ajapale (22 Aug 2013)

Byzantium,

Welcome to AAM!

I have expanded the title of your question somewhat to more accurately reflect your question.


aj


----------



## Byzantium (5 Nov 2013)

*Voluntary Redundancy Scheme*

My situation is that due to a dept restructure I have been offered ( told) that I have a new role. This role is 100% diff to my existing role. I dont want to accept it. The company is going through a VR scheme at the moment ( its a semi sate) and I want to leave. 

Primarily as my role is not what my contract states at all and its an area I have no interest in.  I told my mgr before the reorg announcement that I would like to take VR. He is saying as they have a role for me I am not eligible, however its not the role in my contract its 100% different.

Please help


----------



## Luternau (5 Nov 2013)

This is a difficult situation. The employer can be quite specific as to what sections of the company or grades are eligible for a VR deal. Where I work there is also an open VR deal, but it's not open to everyone, and there are some people that would leave tomorrow, if the deal applied to them.

You say your 'contract' - are you a state employee/civil servant? Have you a permanent status ? (I presume so) Is there a union for your grade-most grades of Semi State's have unions. If so, what are they saying? 

Personally, you need to be careful not to put yourself in a situation where they know you want to leave as they may put the proposal to you to leave if you are not happy, but with no VR deal!


----------



## Byzantium (5 Nov 2013)

thanks for the info, I am a permanent semi state worker. VR is open to all grades and I belong in an union. What should I do?


----------



## Luternau (5 Nov 2013)

It seems odd that you have not already spoken with your union already. They are sure to know the eligibility criteria.
You need to understand that just because it's open to all grades, it does not mean it's open to all employees. Put another way-VR is not an entitlement. 
If the company see a role for you going forward they are hardly going to be offering you a VR deal! It's entirely up to them-those that are unassigned/surplus will always be the target of any VR offer.


----------



## Byzantium (5 Nov 2013)

until I get my new role formalised ( in writing) i have not approached the union re this issue. The company offered me a severance package ( half redundancy value) appx 2 months ago. they want me to leave but dont want to give me full VR redundancy, they are playing games


----------



## Luternau (5 Nov 2013)

Thats new information-you did not say that in first post. Witholding part of the information just wastes the time of people offering advice to you. Please respect their time by giving all relevant information.

In my first post I said you need to be careful or they will try to get rid of you on the cheap. Your last post proves that.

Why do you need anything in writing to speak to your union? 

I will repeat you have no automatic entitlement to a VR deal.


----------



## Jim2007 (6 Nov 2013)

Byzantium said:


> Primarily as my role is not what my contract states at all and its an area I have no interest in.  I told my mgr before the reorg announcement that I would like to take VR. He is saying as they have a role for me I am not eligible, however its not the role in my contract its 100% different.



The question is, is it a role you are capable of doing?  If it is then it going to be a very hard ask...


----------



## Byzantium (6 Nov 2013)

thanks for replies so far, much appreciated. I spoke to the union today and we will be meeting HR next week. The new role is 100% diff from my currrent role and the skillset needed is totally different. I have no experience in that area, I think I am being set up to fail here. I am asked to be the dep expert in an area I have no expertise in The area of the dept that I work in now no longer exists, I was the only person left there. What should I do


----------



## wbbs (6 Nov 2013)

Can your union negotiate a period of time in the new job after which if you feel it is not for you the redundancy package would be available to you?  I know you want it now but this would at least look like you tried.   Went through a redundancy where some roles were changed significantly, for people who were affected by that there was a settling in time in the new role with an option to apply for redundancy at the end of that time if the new role did not suit.


----------



## Byzantium (11 Nov 2013)

hi there, once a restructure is announced you have 1 month before its confirmed. ie I have 1 month to discuss my role.  Its not just it does not suit, staff 2 levels below me are doing that work! Please help


----------



## Luternau (11 Nov 2013)

Apologies if I am wrong, but the only thing that you seem to seek (VR) is not an option for you. 

Doing work two grades below you for your current salary, while not ideal, is not as bad as being very skilled, knowledgeable and have no hope of employment! 

In times of restructure it's not easy to please or facilate everybody. You must work within the structures agreed with your Union and employer. Worst case scenario, you have the VS offer that you can take. It's not all bad.

By the way, how many year do you have to retirement?


----------



## Byzantium (11 Nov 2013)

I have advised the union and they are going to talk to HR Senior on the issue and negotiate upwards on my behalf, fingers crossed.


----------



## Luternau (11 Nov 2013)

That seems your only way! How many years are you from retirement age?


----------

